# DVD Recorder question



## Wallet Boy (May 7, 2005)

I have a Toshiba D-R400 DVD recorder hooked up to my VIP211 via S-video. When I got the recorder earlier this year, I was able to record HD channels that would downgrade to 480i, and the resulting recorded picture would be letterboxed, because the 211 doesn't output anamorphic 16x9. I liked this, because I got the whole picture, even if it wasn't anamorphic.

Now it's the fall, and TV is back, and I'm recording again. But when I try to record HD channels, it now produces a 4x3 recorded picture, cutting off the sides of the 16x9 picture instead of letterboxing the full picture. 

Did the VIP211 go through a software update and it no longer outputs a 16x9 letterboxed picture through S-video/composite? I've spent way too much time on this and I can't figure out why I'm recording in 4x3 instead of 16x9.

Thanks!


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Try page down, it cycles the SD output settings between normal and zoom.


----------



## Wallet Boy (May 7, 2005)

Jim5506 said:


> Try page down, it cycles the SD output settings between normal and zoom.


Genius! That was it. I want my 4 hours back...

Thanks very much


----------

